# Fridge problems



## Galway (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi
Our fridge in our 2004 Motorhome is not working on Gas.
Dometic 7655L
Fridge/Freezer works on 12volts and Elec.
Freezer works on Gas but the Fridge wont. 
We had it serviced in May and since then we have a problem.
We took it to a dealer and he replace a solenoid but it still wont work when we got it home.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cipro (Aug 18, 2008)

Galway said:


> Hi
> Our fridge in our 2004 Motorhome is not working on Gas.
> Dometic 7655L
> Fridge/Freezer works on 12volts and Elec.
> ...


 
First let them now it still not working.
the cooler unit at the back of the fridge will do the same thing whether 
gas/12v/or 230v is in operation so thermostat should be ruled out if 
the fridge cools unless using gas I think you need a pro on this one.


----------



## roland rat (Aug 18, 2008)

*faulty fridge*

All gas appliances need checking by an approved gas technician, in my area is a company called Leisuretech and in my opinion they are simply the best. They have over 30 years experience and are Truma approved, give them a ring they are in 3mmm`s and Practical Motorhome, ask for Jeff or Phill. They will give you sound advice and if you go to their works you can go into Clitheroe sightseeing whilst they repair your fridge. They go to all the dealers in all parts of the country, thats how well respected they are,
                                                                       roland rat


----------



## lenny (Aug 18, 2008)

roland rat said:


> All gas appliances need checking by an approved gas technician, in my area is a company called Leisuretech and in my opinion they are simply the best. They have over 30 years experience and are Truma approved, give them a ring they are in 3mmm`s and Practical Motorhome, ask for Jeff or Phill. They will give you sound advice and if you go to their works you can go into Clitheroe sightseeing whilst they repair your fridge. They go to all the dealers in all parts of the country, thats how well respected they are,
> roland rat


Hiya Roland, my fridge is fine but I cant wait for it to break down so I can come and visit Clitheroe to get it repaired It's a favourite haunt of mine and I have friends in Burnley, any nice sleepyspots you can suggest?


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 19, 2008)

http://gasrefrigeration.net/dom_techdata/7030_7732SM.PDF

Is a service manual with a troubleshooting guide which may help you isolate the problem, take it back to the company that unfixed it in the first place.

For other Dometic Manuals  http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/dometic_manuals.htm


----------



## Galway (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied.

We took it out and gave it a good shake and then left it laying down for a couple of hours then we refit it and put it back on Gas this morning.Flames seems to be fine. Hubby gave it a good clean out. Its getting cool but nothing like our house fridge.

Roger. Will take a look at manual later.

Thanks again.
Nora


__________________


----------



## roland rat (Aug 19, 2008)

*Old haunts*



lenny said:


> Hiya Roland, my fridge is fine but I cant wait for it to break down so I can come and visit Clitheroe to get it repaired It's a favourite haunt of mine and I have friends in Burnley, any nice sleepyspots you can suggest?



Hi Lenny,
            there are numerous spots around Pendle witch country, one I can suggest which is very quiet is at the very top of Pasture Lane past the water treatment works, just bear left when you reach the top and you will see a large parking area where motorhomes wild camp. You can reach it via Barrowford. You can also park in Barley up by another old water works, that is handy for the Pendle Inn where you can sample the ale.
                                             happy camping,
                                                                 roland.


----------



## Galway (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't like to criticise. Reason we won't bring it back to service man. 
He serviced boiler and fridge. He replace a board in Boiler £120 sterling. 
We had left it to him for 3 hours and when we returned it was ready. His charge was €560 Euro. He is the only Truma serviceman here in Southern Ireland. Needless to say we were not happy. Our Motto next time "If its not broken don't fix it


----------



## cipro (Aug 20, 2008)

Galway said:


> Don't like to criticise. Reason we won't bring it back to service man.
> He serviced boiler and fridge. He replace a board in Boiler £120 sterling.
> We had left it to him for 3 hours and when we returned it was ready. His charge was €560 Euro. He is the only Truma serviceman here in Southern Ireland. Needless to say we were not happy. Our Motto next time "If its not broken don't fix it


 
Just had new cooler unit on my fridge and is only 18 months old
and YES out of warranty Cost £325 at the same time 2 new recall jobs 
done, which were 2 holding brackets and new burner unit.

The service man is local and registered with domitec but mostly works with
marine units. He was telling me that good service men that work in the Truma and domitec are getting thin on the ground and he has more work
than he can handle so the credit crunch doesn't effect some people


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 20, 2008)

My tech tower fridge has been a bundle of joy too, 3 recalls so far and this holiday when loaded withstuff to take to the hebrides it started to thaw whilst hooked up to lecky. Fortunately I spotted this and put it on to gas which it stayed on all trip. On the way back we stopped at Blair Athol on  a site and as lecky was included I hooked up again, same thing happened.
When I got home I was all ready to contact my friendly DOMETIC man, Darren< but before that i tried iton hook up at work with a thermometer in the freezer, when i hooked up it was 18c and after 2.1/2 hours it was down to -3c so I did not call Darren but these fridges are a constant pain. I now Know how to fix the solenoid if it sticks but I am certainly going to download the Manual as I am not paying silly prices for a constantly failing product. 
Now we are on Gaslow I shall only use it on gas on site.
I have just filled my tanks today, 19 days of gas for cooking, water heating and fridge on except when driving 23 ltrs@ .55p ltr £12.65, suck on that one CALOR. As most non club sites charge between £2 and £2.50 a night for Lecky that would be £38 -£47.50 for hook up. Gaslow is looking more and more like a bargain.


----------



## roland rat (Aug 20, 2008)

Galway said:


> Don't like to criticise. Reason we won't bring it back to service man.
> He serviced boiler and fridge. He replace a board in Boiler £120 sterling.
> We had left it to him for 3 hours and when we returned it was ready. His charge was €560 Euro. He is the only Truma serviceman here in Southern Ireland. Needless to say we were not happy. Our Motto next time "If its not broken don't fix it



Hi Galway,
               I think you have been taken for a ride, that price you were charged was extortionate, my fire was removed, stripped, repaired then put back and then my fridge was serviced and had a new relay and burner holder fitted for a fraction of what you were charged. Leisure Tech are not only the best in the business, their labour charges are very reasonable as well. If you are ever in the area give them a call, they will make you very welcome.


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 20, 2008)

Galway said:


> Don't like to criticise. Reason we won't bring it back to service man.
> He serviced boiler and fridge. He replace a board in Boiler £120 sterling.
> We had left it to him for 3 hours and when we returned it was ready. His charge was €560 Euro. He is the only Truma serviceman here in Southern Ireland. Needless to say we were not happy. Our Motto next time "If its not broken don't fix it



Get a breakdown of costs and contact customer services, or better still embarress the ba****d by naming him on all the M/H forums and caravan forums, his work will soon dry up.


----------



## Galway (Aug 20, 2008)

Roland Rat 
Dont we know it.

Can you tell me what part of the country Leisure Tech is.
We are going to France Sept 3rd. We could travel through England and call if it anywhere south of Holyhead or even in east of Pembroke.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.rvmobile.com/tech/Trouble/Index.htm

Is another link to some good trouble shooting pages for fridges.

On http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/dometic_manuals.htm is a link http://gasrefrigeration.net/dom_techdata/MAN_SM.PDF which from about page 10 explains how 12V/240V/110V/LPG fridges work - they are very simple and I think the techies try to make them far more complex and then charge as if they are NASA engineers.

Even if you hand over the fridge to be repaired by a professional its good to know what they are talking about - or just give instructions what you want repaired - not what they have sitting on their spare parts shelves.


----------



## Galway (Aug 20, 2008)

Roger 
Thanks for link.

Quote
Even if you hand over the fridge to be repaired by a professional its good to know what they are talking about - or just give instructions what you want repaired - not what they have sitting on their spare parts shelves. 

That what happened last time and we got caught for €560,


----------



## roland rat (Aug 21, 2008)

*Gas appliance problems*



Galway said:


> Roland Rat
> Dont we know it.
> 
> Can you tell me what part of the country Leisure Tech is.
> ...



Hi Galway,
              Leisure tech are located on an industrial estate just outside Clitheroe in East Lancashire, 2 minutes off the A59 east bound towards Skipton. The signpost will indicate Clitheroe Auction Mart where livestock sales take place and a good landmark is the Ribble Cement chimney which you can see for miles on a clear day.
                                                good luck,
                                                            Roland Rat.


----------



## Galway (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. 

We took burner apart again today for the 3 time +. 

We got air hose and blew it out, The flame seems to be higher now. 

Now my question : How high should the flame be, some say 30 to 35mm. 
Is this OK? 
How do you turn Flame up and down?


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 29, 2008)

You have nt read those manuals have you?


----------

